# Tying tandem rigs and order of flies



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

How do you guys tie your tandem rigs? Do you tie off the hook, the eye, or just tie off the tag end of the line. Why can't you tie on your first bait with a polamer knot, then tie the second off the tag end? Do you think too much damage done to the line with this knot? What's the advantage otherwise? Needless to say I'm not a fan of tying knots, especially with cold hands during steelhead season. 

While on the subject what flies do you typically run in tandem for steelhead? Do you have a preference on which comes first? Would it be better to have the heavier pattern first or second? In the past fished nothing but jigs but looking to expand. I was thinking egg pattern followed by either stone, white bugger, or jig? Any thoughts?

Lots of questions thanks in advance for the suggestions...


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

I tie the trailing fly off the other flys hook. Seems to work very well. For Steelhead I have been using a Wollybugger with an egg as the trailer.
I also used a dry fly as an indicator and dropped off either a WBugger or an Egg. Both have worked under different conditions.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

I like an egg pattern with a nymph trailer (black hares ear is my favorite nymph)

I tie the trailer off of the egg hook


----------

